
The Second Coming of VR: This Time It's “Real” - fictivmade
http://blog.fictiv.com/posts/the-second-coming-of-vr-this-time-its-real
======
valine
I believe VR is here to stay. My question is will it have legitimate value
outside of gaming. There's nothing I can do with VR that I can't do with my
dual monitor setup. I could technically I could write code on my iPhone. That
doesn't mean its a good idea. Content creation in VR sounds cool, but will it
actually speed up my workflow?

